# Expositor Podcast (Steve Lawson)



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 5, 2020)

I have listed to a small number of Lawson's Expositor Podcast. The ones I have listened to have been excellent. I have some theological differences with him but do believe Steve Lawson is one the churches greatest Expository Preachers. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnX-AziLHo29e7R9prz0uBgq_kYLG_VB5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathco (Mar 5, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have some theological differences with him but do believe Steve Lawson is one the churches greatest Expository Preachers.



 I second this! He did a Mechanics of Expository Preaching series as well, that is geared toward teaching young men to preach. Equally good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

